# adding guestbook and counter to google pages?



## Teresa S.

How do you do it? There is no option to add them. I would like a simple guestbook page, with a counter on each page of my website. I will not be placing the link to my wbesite...sorry. Thanks~!


----------



## MeanDean

Teresa S. said:


> How do you do it? There is no option to add them. I would like a simple guestbook page, with a counter on each page of my website. I will not be placing the link to my wbesite...sorry. Thanks~!


Heh - most computer geeks are familiar with the writings of Vincent Flanders - especially those times he demonstrated good design by bad examples that include hit counters.

Google analytics are a better way to go to track information.


----------



## Nevada

Google Pages is extremely limiting with respect to what you can do with it. In the first place you don't get FTP access, only a web-based graphic page creator. While you can manually edit the HTML, Google Pages is not fully compatible with either javascript or CSS, and there is no access to allow the installation of cgi scripts. Quite frankly, without those features I wouldn't fool with it.

If you really want to create a web page, get a web editing application (several are free) and familiarize yourself with it. I happen to use FrontPage, but the word is that Nvu is as good as the best.

http://nvu.com/index.php

Learning to use a graphic web editing application is like learning to use a clumsy word processor, and the possibilities are endless. You can also find free hosting with FTP access all over the Internet. You are boxing yourself in needlessly by using Google Pages.

That said, most free counters found around the Internet probably won't work with Google Pages because most (perhaps all) are displayed with javascript, yet Google Pages is not fully compatible with java. Therefore, Dean's recommendation of Google Analytics is probably the only solution, since according to the Google Pages forum the Google Analytics tracking code is compatible with Google Pages.

http://www.google.com/analytics/

Again, I think you're painting yourself into a corner technologically with Google Pages. If you take a little time to become accustomed to using a web editor and FTP, I believe it will be time well spent.


----------



## Teresa S.

Thanks for the input. Google pages meet my needs for a small website. I am very simple when it comes to building websites & and so is google, so we are on the same boat. I have downloaded NVU numerous times since back last summer, trying to figue it out. I have tried it with google pages AND freewebs. As far as I have heard, you have to have a 'paid' web hosting service to use with NVU....not worth it! The freebies meet my needs.


----------



## Teresa S.

I am going to start some light digging on FTP.


----------



## Nevada

Teresa S. said:


> I am going to start some light digging on FTP.


There isn't that much to know (if everything goes okay, that is). FTP stands for File Transfer Protocol. It's just a way to upload and download files, but it's also the most convenient way to upload a web page.

The idea is to create your web site in a folder on your hard drive using a graphical web editor (as I discussed in an earlier post). After you get your web site exactly how you want it, you upload all of the html pages and images to your hosting account using FTP software. As you make changes to your web site in the future, you just upload pages you changed.

A popular basic FTP program that you can get for free is FTP Commander. You can get it here:

http://www.internet-soft.com/software-download.htm


----------



## Teresa S.

Thanks Nevada~! I am going to download and TRY to use the programs. (wish me luck!)


----------

